# Chaos Eldar



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So it is universally accepted that chaos can pretty much corrupt everything. However, when I ever look over the fluff I never ever see an example of fallen Eldar with the forces of chaos. Do they exist and GW never bothered to write accounts, or are they that 'special' and cannot be corrupted?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

the way i look at it is they can become evil but in a diffrent way and they become similair to dark eldar, when i look at eldar they think there better than humanity and i think that would be the case with evil eldar also, so you wouldnt really have much data of them fighting with chaos.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> So it is universally accepted that chaos can pretty much corrupt everything. However, when I ever look over the fluff I never ever see an example of fallen Eldar with the forces of chaos. Do they exist and GW never bothered to write accounts, or are they that 'special' and cannot be corrupted?


Not really to be honest.

All the Eldar, both Craftworld and Dark, hate Chaos in all its forms. 

I find it pretty hard to fathom any of them falling to Chaos, as Craftworld are so vigilante about that kind of thing, the Dark Eldar would probably find it beneath them and the Harlaquins would probably take a dim view of it.

However, you could create a story, where a minor Lord in Commorah, makes a pact with Tzeentch to try and oust his rivals and become ruler. 

There is a story like that in the Dark Eldar Codex, where an upstart Archon used Chaos to try and overthrow Vect, but Vect simply cut of that section of the Webay and left the helpless Archon and his followers with their new super best friends.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

All Eldar hate and fear Chaos, especially Slaanesh, and because they are such an ancient race and have a stronger Warp presence, they have a greater awareness of Chaos' corruption and are better able to avoid it.
More than anything else, they're harder to corrupt, because they're more aware of the downsides of the deal, and the consequences are worse for them than other races. They know what they would be giving up if they gave in, and it isn't worth it.
Which isn't to say Eldar _never_ fall to Chaos, just that it is uncommon. They would need a _damn_ good reason.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

But if they have a stronger warp presence, wouldn't that actually amplify their temptations?


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

My understanding was that Eldar had to either live like monks or cause suffering to stave off chaos (Slaanesh). They have already fallen to the temptations of the gods, though at the time weren't aware of it or so arrogant that they didn't care.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

A stronger Warp presence does make them more susceptible to temptation, and more importantly, obsession. However they are also more able to realize where the temptation is coming from.
That's where the "paths" come from. They can give into one obsession within a strict and structured environment, and then eventually set it aside and obsess about something else, again within a strict and structured environment.
If/when that system breaks down for an individual or an entire community, that is when you could get fallen Eldar.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahra, first Phoenix Lord of the Striking Scorpion Aspect temple. 

He is known as the fallen Phoenix and _burns with the dark light of Chaos._ 

Thus far he is the only definite example I can give. The rumours of whether or not he is an alias of Drazhar and therefore linked to Dark Eldar Incubi is up for debate.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Ahra, first of the Phoenix Lords.


I thought he was just the first Striking Scorpion? Is Asurmen not the first?

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, my mistake. :biggrin: 

I`ll just get that fixed.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Also in the Soul Drinkers Omnibus during the 3rd stori is centered around a Archon who really got sick of the petty raiding of Imperial Worlds and struck bargains with Slaneesh by offering a whole Imperial World to her/him/it. Great read. The DE worked with Cutlist and Daemon of Slaneesh as well as Khorn Berserking SDs. 

Just another Example of Eldar working with Chaos.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok-i-do-kee,

So I rummaged through the interwebs about my question and found some good stuff about this on 40k's favorite video game buddy website, relic forums. Heres something from a dead thread about this subject. Remember to take account that these are quotes and some do not have sources, but yets still some-what-reliable.



> In the Warhammer 40,000 Compilation book there is a section that deals with the Eldar in which the following is said about the worlds inside the EoT - *Among the mortal inhabitants can still be found Eldar, some preserved since the time of the Fall, who champion the cause of Chaos on the Daemon Worlds and throughout the Galaxy* - Bear in mind though that this is pretty old shit, and in them thar distant days, the Eldar could be hired as mercenaries. ~ Hammerguard





> Why, precisely, would Slaanesh opt to devour loyal, amusing, and productive slaves? While Slaanesh naturally seeks out and preys upon the souls of untainted Eldar, one that has fully dedicated itself to the Prince of Pleasure will not necessarily suffer the logical maximum extension of Slaanesh's ravenous appetite. After all, Eldar are very psychologically sophisticated, psychically vibrant, and emotionally promising beings, and many may have very formidable prospects as Champions and servants. That is not to say that such a creature might not be motivated, punished, tormented, or haunted by the promise or the incidence of Slaanesh's insatiable psychic hunger, but a being that maintains the favor of a Dark God is not likely to instantaneously suffer psychic annihilation. Not to mention that the Eldar perspective on Slaanesh coupled with their aforementioned psychic and mental properties makes them quite ideal as sources of amusement for the Great Powers and their appropriately inclined Daemonic subordinates. I distantly recall a piece of fluff communicating that Slaanesh deliberately ressurected some of the Eldar that perished during the Birth out of a desire to maintain them as amusing slaves and playthings. ~ Andkat





> Eldar are not uncorruptable, the point of the Eldar Paths indicates that each individual Eldar has to carefully and rigourously maintain his life according to certain central rules that prevent him from falling prey to the temptations of Chaos. Why follow such strict guidelines if they are above corruption? Secondly, the Dark Eldar are not corrupted by Chaos, at least not wholly. The only faction in the Dark Eldar race that could be seen as corrupted by Chaos are the Mandrakes, who (in the Codex) are described as having Chaotic mutations which give they their extraordinary speed, agility and stealthiness. You could make an argument for the Incubi, given that Ahra (the Fallen Scorpion) "burns with the dark light of Chaos" (3rd edition Eldar Codex) supposedly created them and thus they could be influenced by Chaos in the way Ahra supposely is, however the problem with that is there really isn't a whole lot of fluff about Ahra and the Incubi.
> 
> In short, Dark Eldar are not the same as Chaos Eldar. Dark Eldar consume souls and hide in the Webway to lessen the draining effect Slaanesh has on their souls. They do not worship Slaanesh (or indeed, any of the Chaotic Powers), rather, they fear Her/Him/It and all that the Dark Prince represents. I have no idea what Chaos Eldar would look or act like, however I would presume they would be more akin to either the Exodite Eldar (with Chaotic enhancements and weaponry) or the Eldar Corsairs, as they are the two Eldar factions with the most potential to fall to Chaos (given that Corsairs often live a life of butchery and carnage - though not always, and the Exodites don't follow Paths like their Craftworld cousins - well, at least not to the best of our knowledge given the current state of the fluff). ~ Gorb


I mean, you kinda have to read the whole thread, but I felt that this puts out some good points as to why they can certaintly exist.


----------

